# New Transformers Series



## Nexas (Jun 26, 2007)

> With their first live action movie about to premiere, the Transformers are set to also return to the small screen in the coming year. The new series, titled Transformers Animated, will air on the Cartoon Network. While the cable station has aired other Transformers series in the past, this will be the first time Transformers toy creators Hasbro are co-producing a series with the US based Cartoon Network, rather than Takara, the Japanese toy and production partner on previous Transformers projects.
> 
> In a move that will certainly raise the eyebrows of longtime Transformers fans, the series is intended as a very different take on the concept, with the heroic Autobots serving as a sort of superhero team that face threats from evil humans most of the time, rather than constantly fighting their longtime enemies, the Decepticons.
> 
> ...



I'm really not liking the looks of this. They looked too stylized for my taste . And less Decepticon screen time? LAME. And here fans were getting upset about the movie I'm sure they'll bust some arteries with this.

I'll give it a chance though.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

If it isn't the original series or Beast Wars, it sucks.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 26, 2007)

Nexas, your avatar does a superb job of detailing my reaction to this.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

> Autobots serving as a sort of superhero team that face threats from evil humans most of the time, rather than constantly fighting their longtime enemies, the Decepticons.



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Nexas (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Nexas, your avatar does a superb job of detailing my reaction to this.



Agreed. That movie starting to look really nice now.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 26, 2007)

lol the animations look different for once im liking these kinda


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> If it isn't the original series or Beast Wars, it sucks.



Beast Wars was the shit, man...

But anyways, I heard this was gonna be like...a 2 episode marathon before the Naruto marathon this Saturday on Toonami.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Beast Wars was the shit, man...
> 
> But anyways, I heard this was gonna be like...a 2 episode marathon before the Naruto marathon this Saturday on Toonami.



No, that's Energon


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No, that's Energon



Whatever, anything after Beast Wars was shit.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 26, 2007)

'Evil Humans' wtf?!  Where's my fuckin' Starscream?!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 26, 2007)

that did raise my eyebrow lol....but to me, its all about originals


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah well, Transformers Aramada, Energon, and Cybertron were all terrible so I can't say the Japanese were being compotent. Something new needs to be done to just avoid repeating the failures of the post-Beast Wars shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2007)

Just saw the promo image and I think im gonna be sick. Who's their target audience? 2 year olds?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Agreed. That movie starting to look really nice now.



That's because the movie looks better then anything transformers put out for 10 years now. Really the movie looks so badass, beast wars was cool but the movie looks better, simply put. The oringal transformers was great but the movie looks much better, should of made a animated series off of it if anything.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 26, 2007)

Optimus is far from his Prime this days


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Optimus is far from his Prime this days



New animated series = looks terrible. 

Movie = Looks better then G1


----------



## Brand New (Jun 26, 2007)

The last couple series they had sucked really bad (especially cybertron). I don't think it will ever meet the calibur that the original, or Beast Wars did. Beast Wars especially.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 26, 2007)

What is this madness


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> What is this madness



*MADNESS!?

THIS. IS. FAILURE.*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2007)

This new series doesn't sound to great.

The live-action movie on the other hand, looks amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> This new series doesn't sound to great.
> 
> The live-action movie on the other hand, looks amazing.



Correct my friend


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I don't like the look of it. Its too cartoonish and it lacks the anime influence  of previous Transformers installments, especially the G1 series. To be honest I need to see a preview.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2007)

Armada Energon and Cybertron sucked hard. Look whats going to happen next ruining Transformers all the more. Hopefully the movie will rebuild Prime's rep back....


----------



## Wesley (Jun 27, 2007)

Kids don't want to _identify_ with giant robots.  Kids want to _be_ giant robots.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Kids don't want to _identify_ with giant robots.  Kids want to _be_ giant robots.



To smear their feces all over the skyscrapers and drool and flood the cities?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this....


----------



## Wesley (Jun 27, 2007)

Merryajackass said:


> To smear their feces all over the skyscrapers and drool and flood the cities?



No, to blow the shit out of their schools with big laser beams while holding cities for ransom in order to get toys and candy.


----------



## Radharn (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I think this Transformers sucks *BIG* time! For me nothing beats G1 Transformers.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2007)

Radharn said:


> I don't know about you guys but I think this Transformers sucks *BIG* time! For me nothing beats G1 Transformers.



Fucking gross.....>_< 

G1 Series wins it all.....


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2007)

uh... what the fuck?
the premise is already shite and now the look? imo, this new series is rubbish...just trying to milk on the buzz the film's making...


----------



## Seany (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like complete shit


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 27, 2007)

Whatever this series is about i just hope it mantains a good Continuity with time and the other series 

the last few F***ed a few things up for my liking


----------



## Yuna Senna (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't believe they got another series of Transformers coming out. Oh well I still like them, heck I grew up with them as a kid .

I'm excited to see the movie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 27, 2007)

The range of emotions I experienced when looking at this

And for the record, I actually like Armada Starscream more than G1 Starscream


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2007)

...
*cries angrily on a dark corner*


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 28, 2007)

Sigh, another shitty Transformers cartoon. Wish the continued Beast Wars/ Beast Machines. Can't wait for the movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks better then the Cybertron and Armada series at least.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hopefully i get to see Optimus bust a cap in someone.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2007)

RPG Maker said:


> Sigh, another shitty Transformers cartoon. Wish the continued Beast Wars/ Beast Machines. Can't wait for the movie!!!!!!!!



There was no saving Beast Machines. They ruined too many characters


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 28, 2007)

There not facing the Decepticons thats Bullshit


----------



## Radharn (Jun 28, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> The range of emotions I experienced when looking at this
> 
> And for the record, I actually like Armada Starscream more than G1 Starscream



LOL! But still for me G1 Starscream FTW.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Looks better then the Cybertron and Armada series at least.



No it's not, don't be blind on that fact. Don't matter though, the movie will be sick, it's all that matters


----------



## TheWon (Jun 29, 2007)

This is why I hate, This is why I hate, This is why , This is why, This is why,
This is why I hate, america!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 29, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> This is why I hate, This is why I hate, This is why , This is why, This is why,
> This is why I hate, america!



 

Why? What does this have to do with any of this? Japan's been making crap Transformers series too.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2007)

celebrate!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Why? What does this have to do with any of this? Japan's been making crap Transformers series too.



well I have only one of Japan that I saw that sucked was Beast Wars Neo

Beast Wars 2nd was pretty good, only seen 4 episodes on the fan dub project
and 23 episodes of Transformers Victory at 

I also have a copy of Beast Wars 2nd Movie Lio Convoy in Danger with the english subtitles and it features Beast Convoy(Optimus Primal)


----------

